# Wooden bannister is sticky or tacky to touch...



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 2 story home and I want to put it on the market very soon. Our wooden banister leading upstairs feels very sticky when you touch it. I tried the murphys oil cleaning rags and it did not help..... it cleaned it but did nothing to help the tackiness of the rail. Is there any other cleaner I can use to resolve this issue? I asked the hard wood floor guy and he thought there was a cleaner out there that would fix it..... help. 
Worst case scenario... would I have to sand it and then reapply a coat of poly??????
Any tips is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might try mineral spirits. You can get the low odor kind but you will still need adequate ventilation. Murphy's is great stuff but leaves an oil residue behind.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

vinegar and water might cut it


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on what has been used to clean the wood. Most likely the wrong stuff was used on it, so really only way is to either strip the layer of containment off, which I would find someone that does wood refinishing to do it, along with the other wood work. Even some private cleaning people may take it on, especially in this market anything to make the house shine over the others and show it off will sell it quicker.


----------



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

I am wondering now if I used the magic eraser to clean part of the bannister. I cant remember. yikes
I was surprised that the Hardwood floor guy didnt want to tackle the bannister.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Magic Eraser will not clean it. You need to use mineral spirits, or pay the cost to have someone clean the woodwork to help sell the home. You are talking sweat from palms, waxes, top layer of varnish, household airborne containments like grease from cooking that is on the wood work. It will pay off in helping to sell the house, than trying to do it yourself and getting frustrated that it is not coming out the way you want. You could also look at the Formby's or Min-wax cleaners. Ask this old house has some restoration info on their site, and same for the some of the other sites dedicated to older homes.


----------

